# Vanes



## raykingleaves (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm getting ready to order some new arrows, and I'm racking my brain with research trying to decide if I should use Blazers, or Quikspins. I hear Quikspins are louder, but the spin creates tighter grouping. Does anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I have never tried the quick spins but I have tried the blazers. I have found that the 4" duravanes (Helical set) have flown the best with my fixed blade broadheads. With Field points I couldn't tell the difference between, blazer, 4" off set and helical. Just my .02. Good luck


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, ditch the vanes and shoot feathers.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't go to UAC Thats why I haven't been in their conner. Quote last year I don't do wood arrows and I don't do feather fletching. Have they changed that policy? Hope so..


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have used 2" Blazer vanes for 2 years now...LOVE em....I fletch my hunting arrows with 6 vanes..thats right I said 6...Kevin Wilkey showed me his arrowss...wow...made a difference in how tight my grouping was....After I go to the EPEK broadhead this year, I may be able to go back to 3 vanes to stablize the arrows


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im doing the 2inch blazer vanes on my arrows this year.


----------



## raykingleaves (Nov 6, 2008)

I've seen the six vane setup, looks crazy, does it really work?
Tex, I've considered going back to feathers, does it make a big difference?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

it works really well on my old muzzys...now that Im going to be using EPEKs...dont know that I'll need 6...we'll see


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Feathers are great if you wear buckskin, never hunt in the rain and grew up in the 1800's. For the rest of us, I have shot quickspins and blazers. I have never noticed any difference in performance. The quickspins are louder and cost more $. I am going to shoot Fusion vanes this year though, always something new. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

raykingleaves said:


> I've seen the six vane setup, looks crazy, does it really work?
> Tex, I've considered going back to feathers, does it make a big difference?


Feathers will always stabilize an arrow better than vanes. I've been shooting nothing but feathers my whole life. Even when I shot training wheels. Never had a problem. Not even with the wet weather. Just don't use them to paddle your boat with. :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A tuned arrow shot of a tuned bow won't need much stabilizing. Use one of them new fancy EPEK broad heads and no need for any more than 2" vanes. 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've been shooting nothing but feathers my whole life. :?


 Exactly, So what do you know about modern day vanes??? :?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Feathers are great if you wear buckskin, never hunt in the rain and grew up in the 1800's. :





north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3j0y0nmb]
> 
> I've been shooting nothing but feathers my whole life. :?


 Exactly, So what do you know about modern day vanes??? :?[/quote:3j0y0nmb]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Funny stuff...............two good slams against Tex. Where is your buddy that came to your rescue while you were getting slammed.............He should be backing Tex!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":5a06dy0c]
> 
> I've been shooting nothing but feathers my whole life. :?


 Exactly, So what do you know about modern day vanes??? :?[/quote:5a06dy0c]

I'll tell you what I know. They are heavier, (not good at the back end of an arrow) This is why so many of them look like little girl play vanes and don't stabilize squat, let alone a broadhead. Second, they are not forgiving at all. That's why we have all these ridiculous expensive and highly malfunctionable "drop away" inventions to make up for their lack of flexibility. Vanes are more durable. Period. That's it. That is their ONLY redeemable feature. Other than that. I think they suck. Look at how many different types, shapes, sizes, profiles, spin-thingys, thicknesses, softnesses, wide, short, long, skinny, fat, narrow, thin, thick... They have been trying to "perfect" the vane for 25 years now and you know what, no matter what you do to a turd to improve it, in the end, you've still got a turd. Feathers have been the perfect arrow fletching for a thousand years for good reason, they ARE perfect. 8)

Put that in your pipe and smoke it. :twisted:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'll tell you what I know. They are heavier, (not good at the back end of an arrow) This is why so many of them look like little girl play vanes and don't stabilize squat, let alone a broadhead. Second, they are not forgiving at all. That's why we have all these ridiculous expensive and highly malfunctionable "drop away" inventions to make up for their lack of flexibility. Vanes are more durable. Period. That's it. That is their ONLY redeemable feature. Other than that. I think they suck. Look at how many different types, shapes, sizes, profiles, spin-thingys, thicknesses, softnesses, wide, short, long, skinny, fat, narrow, thin, thick... They have been trying to "perfect" the vane for 25 years now and you know what, no matter what you do to a turd to improve it, in the end, you've still got a turd. Feathers have been the perfect arrow fletching for a thousand years for good reason, they ARE perfect. 8)
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it. :twisted:


 Hundreds of thousands of people went into the woods last year and shot arrows with a 2 inch vanes called a blazers, quickspins, preadtors and had perfect broadhead flight. Weight in the back of an arrow is a good thing in the right amount, playing with these factors allow us to adjust arrow weight and FOC, for a perfect arrow. Technology is a great thing it helps us improve the way we live. Advances in medicine, computers, agriculture, are welcomed by many, lives are saved, we are more efficient, better harvest. If you like your feathers on your arrow and living in the stone age, enjoy. We shoot compounds bows and we are not limited to feathers, let us enjoy our freedom of vane choice. All we ask is that you don't come on here talking trash about things you have NEVER tried. Don't respond to this post either, get in your covered wagon and come down and talk to me about it. I will see you in a few days (if you leave now). You know the covered wagon is the best form of transportation, wagons are lighter than the automobile. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, but I HAVE tried vanes my little troll. After a year or so I realized that I'd made a mistake and went back to what works best. Feathers are hardly a "limitation" they are a superior fletching and will always be. If you wanna mess with FOC by screwing with the back end of an arrow, go ahead. I'll stick with the simple way and just glue on a heavier or lighter point. You guys can shoot your little girl play vanes on your little girl knighting needle arrows and skip your little girl projectiles all over the place. It bothers me not what you choose.

I like technology too. I'm going in right now to watch a show on my big screen TV with my custom surround sound home entertainment center. I think I'll watch Fred Eichler take another big game animal with his Hoyt recurve bow, carbon arrows and FEATHER fletching.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh, but I HAVE tried vanes my little troll.


 HA, what you tried 30 years ago was a crumpled piece of plastic, far from a modern vane, keep shooting your antique and lying to yourself.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The only difference in the vanes you get now and the vanes they had in 1985 is they come in more pretty colors now. Trouble is, when you paint a turd pretty colors, all you got is a pretty turd.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Trouble is, when you paint a turd pretty colors, all you got is a pretty turd.


Now I'm offended! What is wrong with a pretty turd? I'm rather proud of my turds - it's the only thing I can do really well and I work hard at it.

As for vanes - blazers is all you need to know. And as far as feathers go, there's better things to do with 'em than glue 'em on crooked sticks.

[youtube:15ikynb3]http://www.youtube.com/v/mlrTdcLWPr8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1[/youtube:15ikynb3]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That's right keep your feathers to yourself!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> That's right keep your feathers to yourself!


You don't gotta worry about that. Real natural barred turkey feathers sell for $1.50 EA. I rat hole every feather I get my hands on for my own personal arrows. Nuthin like natural barred turkey! It just don't get more purtty than that. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry Tex but Trix are for kids! 
This is what I did yesterday. The green ones for my son and the Orange ones for me......since I was a Brighton Bengal, it only seemed fitting.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You just wait Ex O' bobby my custom wraps and PLASTIC vanes are coming in the mail as we speak!! I will give you something sexy to look at. *OOO*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some good looking arrows there guys. nice job. I cant wait to get mine done.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> You just wait Ex O' bobby my custom wraps and PLASTIC vanes are coming in the mail as we speak!! I will give you something sexy to look at. *OOO*


Oh boy... :? :roll:

Looking at those arrows compared to the custom wood arrows I make with real bared turkey feathers is like looking at a 45 year old woman with big saggy fake boobs compared to an 18 year old Playboy Playmate with big perky naturals. No comparison...

BTW Scott, cool arrows. Fake, but cool. :wink:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

How does anybody kill anything these days Tex? Must be a fluke or something... i just don't understand why you feel the need to push your way on EVERYBODY that walks the earth? You are worse than a mormon missionary... :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Looking at those arrows compared to the custom wood arrows I make with real bared turkey feathers is like looking at a 45 year old woman with big saggy fake boobs compared to an 18 year old Playboy Playmate with big perky naturals. No comparison...
> 
> BTW Scott, cool arrows. Fake, but cool. :wink:


I'm 47 and saggy................what does that have to do with how my arrows look? I will have to give you the blue ribbon in the "Artsy" and "Authentic" catagories but in the "most likely to succeed" catagory I take the Blue. 
I catch my string on my left saggy one occasionally but that has nothing to do with vanes. :mrgreen:



bwhntr said:


> You are worse than a mormon missionary... :wink:


Hey, I was with you until that last comment.............I resemble that remark! :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I know...but you know he will hate it!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

In fact. These new Mathews are so great I don't need any cheap 2" vanes or feathers. They are perfectly tuned that my new shafts need no vanes at all!!! How do you like them apples?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> In fact. These new Mathews are so great I don't need any cheap 2" vanes or feathers. They are perfectly tuned that my new shafts need no vanes at all!!! How do you like them apples?


I'll get busy right away making your new arrows for your new Monster bow. Should be easy, cut the shaft to length, install the nock, screw on an Epek broadhead. You're huntin! 8)

Scott, those are some cool looking shafts. Gotta love the Brighton Beangal colors! If I was a high speed, supper whammy, techno guy like you mine would probably look like that too!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Exactly! Get right on them buddy!! We can still do a cool wrap or crest even though I wont have any vanes.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Ex O' bobby it is too bad that you have to waste those beautiful "traditional" arrows shooting them out of a high tec, computer engineered , super technological bow. That's right, if you were a real man and a real traditionalist you make your own bow to go with those semi-self made arrows. Those black widows have more engineering that most compounds. Have a nice day.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's true. Black Widow bows are CNC machined these days. The DEMAND for them is so high that they had to go to CNC machines to keep up with production. They are still a Black Widow bow. My three Black Widows were made however when everything was hand made at the factory. My wifes bow is a CNC bow and I can't tell the difference... Got anything else you wanna throw at me... :?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

raykingleaves said:


> I'm getting ready to order some new arrows, and I'm racking my brain with research trying to decide if I should use Blazers, or Quikspins. I hear Quikspins are louder, but the spin creates tighter grouping. Does anyone have any advice for me?


Check out the Flex Fletch Flash Vanes. I have used these recently and like them quite a bit.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*



Flex Fletch Flash Vanes

Click to expand...

*Wow! Say that 3 times real fast! :shock: _(O)_


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Has anybody told the turkeys and geese that they should trade in their wing feathers for something smaller, shorter, and oh yeah BETTER! They could "spin" their way up north during the migration! :shock: But I would bet they would get their faster with more energy! :mrgreen: Feathers rule! Vanes are for kids arrows with sucky cups learning how to shoot! :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Poor Tex had to get some back-up. :roll: What, did you call AP up and tell him you were getting picked on. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

**** right!

Us feather shooting, custom arrow making, flint head killin', traditionalists have to _stick_ together. We are the minority around here. O'l AP's got my back, and I got his! 8)

(for now :mrgreen: )


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> **** right!
> 
> Us feather shooting, custom arrow making, flint head killin', traditionalists have to _stick_ together. We are the minority around here. O'l AP's got my back, and I got his! 8)
> 
> (for now :mrgreen: )


I though we decided you are NOT a traditionalist. You don't make your own bows, AP does. He is a traditionalist and you are a wanna be, poser!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


>


Are those crests your own trademark..............Kind of like a brand?

They are purty! For reals, how long does it take you to crest and fletch a dozen?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I though we decided you are NOT a traditionalist. You don't make your own bows, AP does. He is a traditionalist and you are a wanna be, poser!


I am a traditionalist, AP is a _Primitive_ traditionalist. You wouldn't know traditional if it slapped your ass. :roll:

Elky pooh, many hours, many, many hours... And yes, that crest is on all the arrows I make. Kinda like a brand.  I made these for Shane last year. See a familiar pattern? 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Has anybody told the *turkeys* and geese that they should trade in their wing feathers for something smaller, shorter, and oh yeah BETTER! They could "spin" their way up north during the *migration*! :shock: But I would bet they would get their faster with more energy! :mrgreen: Feathers rule! Vanes are for kids arrows with sucky cups learning how to shoot! :mrgreen:


WOW, I learned something today, turkeys migrate. -Ov- -/|\-

Feathers are great for looking purty and for 'traditional' archers, but let's face it being 'traditional' sounds romantic and all, but for most of us that like to be more effective while hunting compound bows with carbon arrows, sights, and VANES are the 'best' option.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

You are right Pro, what in the hell was I thinking primitive sticks and stones are not effective! :roll: :roll: :roll: :mrgreen:




























UNLESS, they are in CAPABLE hands! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I am a traditionalist, AP is a _Primitive_ traditionalist.


The word tradition comes from the Latin traditionem, acc. of traditio which means "handing over, passing on", and is used in a number of ways in the English language:

1. Beliefs or customs taught by one generation to the next, often orally. For example, we can speak of the tradition of sending birth announcements.
2. A set of customs or practices. For example, we can speak of Christmas traditions.

I guess what we learn is that it is a tradition to go to the store and buy a computer generated bow, buy cedar shafts, paint them and then call our self a "traditionalist". What ever works. :roll: I guess I am a traditionalist, I will label myself a "modern traditionalist" Tex can be the "regular traditionalist" and tough guy AP can be the cave man or better know as "primitive traditionalist" We are all in the same boat we love archery. We are following the traditions of of forefathers, killing things with a stick and a bow. Some do it with a primitive bow, others computerized technology from 1985, and wise people that choose to use a modern bow.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> You are right Pro, what in the hell was I thinking primitive sticks and stones are not effective! :roll: :roll: :roll: :mrgreen:


Is the primitive hunters hard of reading? Let's look at what I said shall we?


proutdoors said:


> Feathers are great for looking purty and for 'traditional' archers, but let's face it being 'traditional' sounds romantic and all, but for most of us that like to be more effective while hunting compound bows with carbon arrows, sights, and VANES are the 'best' option.


 Did you get it that time? :? :wink: How many archers today would be able to get an animal on the ground like you and Tex are able to? I will admit I likely would NOT be able to. So, to 'cheat' I use more effective equipment to over come my limited archery skills.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh now c'mon Pro, don't sell yourself short. I KNOW you got what it takes to kill stuff with a stick bow. You just don't wanna... :?

I thought I once heard a guy resembling you say they were buying a recurve after they drew their LE elk tag... -Ov-

Troll boy, I did not know you were such a philosopher. :shock:

Feathers are better...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> **** right!
> 
> Us feather shooting, custom arrow making, flint head killin', traditionalists have to _stick_ together. We are the minority around here. O'l AP's got my back, and I got his! 8)
> 
> (for now :mrgreen: )


What was that???...what did you get on his back?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I though we decided you are NOT a traditionalist. You don't make your own bows, AP does. He is a traditionalist and you are a wanna be, poser!
> 
> 
> I am a traditionalist, AP is a _Primitive_ traditionalist. You wouldn't know traditional if it slapped your ass. :roll:
> ...


Oh yes, those are some pretty arrows no doubt. Tex built these for me last year and even delivered them to my office. I will give you this buddy, you are quite talented in the crafty department. I know one of them looked pretty good stuck in that little bucks neck as he ran over the mountain! Good times...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have mad respect for AP and Tex, but do you guys really want tons of people to convert over to traditional hunting? I would say no, most people have a hard enough time killing animals with the fancy, fast shooting bows, could you imagine these people trying to hunt with traditional bows, it scares me. :shock: As Pro said, most people don't have the skills or patience for that type of hunting. As long as it is ethical and kills an animal quickly I do not care what type of bow hunting you do, we are all bow hunters when it comes right down to it.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Are those authentic plastic nocks like the indians used?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Jahan, it is insecurity...they don't feel adequete being the only ones doing it so they need to try to recruit as many people as possible to feel accepted! :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> Are those authentic plastic nocks like the indians used?


Mine are authentic plastic nocks from the early Shoshone tribes...However, the wood grain carbon shafts come from a later version the Commanches used  It is a little embarrassing to admit I mix matched my arrows that way...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh now c'mon Pro, don't sell yourself short. I KNOW you got what it takes to kill stuff with a stick bow. You just don't wanna... :?
> 
> I thought I once heard a guy resembling you say they were buying a recurve after they drew their LE elk tag... -Ov-
> 
> Feathers are better...


I said I would 'try' to and I still 'hope' to make that happen some day when I 'try' and develop the skills. I 'hope' you understand.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pro, you need your A kicked! :evil:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Some do it with a primitive bow, others computerized *technology from 1985*, and wise people that choose to use a modern bow.


Are you REALLY comparing Tex to "Uncle Rico"? The poor guy is stuck in the 80's. It's too bad that he doesn't have his flowing hair like in the photo that he submitted from yearbook day or he would still be wearing that style. I do like his "saddleback" jeans however. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

It is my personal opinion that most of today's bow hunters are actually just bow shooters. And in all fairness alot of them are really good bow shooters...as witnessed at 3D tournys. But if more of them wood pick up a stick bow and take to the fields, the might actually find out what it takes to be a bow "hunter". For centuries bow hunters have taken all the game they needed with stick and string. Anyone with a bit of patience could be successful with traditional stuff. And it is WAY fun.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Rock Pile said:


> It is my personal opinion that most of today's bow hunters are actually just bow shooters. And in all fairness alot of them are really good bow shooters...as witnessed at 3D tournys. But if more of them wood pick up a stick bow and take to the fields, the might actually find out what it takes to be a bow "hunter". For centuries bow hunters have taken all the game they needed with stick and string. Anyone with a bit of patience could be successful with traditional stuff. And it is WAY fun.


Absolutely bang on post! I think that to many guys have gotten used to using the newest and fastest crap on the market and less time increasing their woodsmanship skills! Shooting is shooting period, now being able to get close enough to make a killing shot takes practice and not the kind you do by standing 60 - 75 yards away lobbing arrows at a stationary target, a target that you can and should sneak up on and practice putting the arrow where it should go to do the job effectively! I am not the best shot in the world but I can honestly say I am proud to let the big boy walk when it does not feel right rather that hurrying down to the pro shop and tell everyone that I lost a critter cuz I took the only shot I was going to get and that shot just so happened to be at 82 yards thru my rangefinder thingy, and hell I had made that shot a 100 times while practicing, I just don't know why I hit him the guts! :shock: But back to the topic of vanes vs. feathers there have been some good points for each and if I was to shoot a super duper whammy arrow launching device (compound) I would use vanes for the shear durability.

And Trollboy or weeman or whatever your name is, I am a toughguy, u want some? :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> And Trollboy or weeman or whatever your name is, I am a toughguy, u want some?


You crap bigger than him....


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Tex and AP you guys are so superior to the rest of us. News flash, sitting in a tree stand killing things at 8 yards does not take a lot of skill. When was the last time one of you heroes got on the ground and put an old fashion stalk on a animal and killed it???? Both of you clowns are great treestand hunters and that is about it. Your just like the fly fishermen that has turned into a dry fly purist, better than everyone else because you do it "your way". When and if I every hunt with a recurve, it will be one that I built and I better know how to shoot it. I am just not to that point yet. And after seeing the arrogant, ****y, self-right, attitude of some of this self proclaimed traditionalist, I don't know why anyone who want to shoot a traditional bow. ******mods please form a "traditional archery section" so these upper crust, holy bow hunters don't have to come slumming with the rest of us trailer trash*******


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Tex and AP you guys are so superior to the rest of us. News flash, sitting in a tree stand killing things at 8 yards does not take a lot of skill. When was the last time one of you heroes got on the ground and put an old fashion stalk on a animal and killed it???? Both of you clowns are great treestand hunters and that is about it. Your just like the fly fishermen that has turned into a dry fly purist, better than everyone else because you do it "your way". When and if I every hunt with a recurve, it will be one that I built and I better know how to shoot it. I am just not to that point yet. And after seeing the arrogant, ****y, self-right, attitude of some of this self proclaimed traditionalist, I don't know why anyone who want to shoot a traditional bow. ******mods please form a "traditional archery section" so these upper crust, holy bow hunters don't have to come slumming with the rest of us trailer trash*******


I am feeling the love in the air. 8)


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, that got ugly. I was hoping you guys were kidding but I guess not. I am new to these boards, so maybe I have been sucked into something that is a joke, I hope so. It's too bad someone asks for some advice here and it turns into this. Shoot what you want how you want, one way is not better than another.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> Wow, that got ugly. I was hoping you guys were kidding but I guess not. I am new to these boards, so maybe I have been sucked into something that is a joke, I hope so. It's too bad someone asks for some advice here and it turns into this. Shoot what you want how you want, one way is not better than another.


They are just like an old married couple, they fight a lot and soon they will have make up sex, it will all be good. :wink: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Slope are you out of Midol? You must be cramping! :mrgreen: And for your info I have probably killed more critters on the ground than you think :wink: But you can think of me as your heroe if you want, it is ok? Darin told me you had thick skin but I think he was just kidding again huh? That guy! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

jahan said:


> SaltLakeArcher said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that got ugly. I was hoping you guys were kidding but I guess not. I am new to these boards, so maybe I have been sucked into something that is a joke, I hope so. It's too bad someone asks for some advice here and it turns into this. Shoot what you want how you want, one way is not better than another.
> ...


eek -)O(-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Slope are you out of Midol? You must be cramping! :mrgreen: And for your info I have probably killed more critters on the ground than you think :wink: But you can think of me as your heroe if you want, it is ok? Darin told me you had thick skin but I think he was just kidding again huh? That guy! :lol: :mrgreen:


Don't flatter yourself I am just getting started! What else do you want to talk about fly rods, trucks, gun calibers, religion, politics....there is so much more that we could debate.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Salt Lake Archer, you MUST be too new at this. This didn't get "ugly" it got "Funny". These guys are good friends and to watch the slamming go on is Hilarious! :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Stay out of this Scott! Don't you have some moldy carpet to remove from a flooded house, or some garments that need pressing?

Troll boy, Hunting from a tree is a lot harder than you think. Just how many critters have you killed from a tree when it was out of a stand that you scouted, and hung yourself, and not one you sat in after someone already did all the work for you. If it's so easy, why doesn't everyone kill monster bucks every year. Hell, I would think an "easy kill" would be just the thing to attract todays slap-happy, hyper-fast, gotta-have-it-now, lazy, bow "shooter". Or has the 4-wheeler replaced the tree stand as the new "easy kill" implement? I'm not going to say how many deer and elk I've killed with a bow, but lets just say the "sneaky"ground to "easy" treestand ratio is about 50/50. Some with training wheels, most with wooden stick and string.

And, I'm not an elitist bowhunter. I'm just very set in may ways. The way your making such a huge 6th grade girl sort of fuss over it leads me to believe you have some sort of inferiority complex. You need therapy buddy lots of therapy. You might want to up your daily dose of lithium while your at it too.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Lithium hell, he needs Midol cuz he is acting like a Beeeeeatch! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I love it when the trolls fight on here. Good comic relief. Keep it going little fellers!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I quit....Texobobby and caveman win...... they are right, they know everything....I am wrong....I'm .......done...... I failed...... I am a loser, I still wet the bed and use training wheels......


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

U know there is help if you know where to get it! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey AP, since you are the caveman, which one are you? The one that wants the roast duck with the mango salsa, the one that doesn't have much of an apatite, the tennis player caveman, the disco dancing caveman, the cool biker caveman, or the schnibbling weenie caveman in therapy. :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

And hence the caveman nickname was born. It's so easy a caveman could do it. I like it, I like it a lot!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's settled then, AP is now "Caveman"! /**|**\


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

And so we learn, there is always something good that comes for all this bickering!  "Caveman" doing it primitive...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

A settlement? NO!...............I want to hear you guys go on and on..............It brings back memories of when I was in school and would put one of you guys on top of my pencil. I would then rub my hands together and make your hair stand up every which way..................Oh those were the days. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> A settlement? NO!...............I want to hear you guys go on and on..............It brings back memories of when I was in school and would put one of you guys on top of my pencil. I would then rub my hands together and make your hair stand up every which way..................Oh those were the days. :mrgreen:


Now that's funny! -/O_-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

YOU had a troll pencil!  

You're gay! *\-\*


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> YOU had a troll pencil!
> 
> You're gay! *\-\*


No! you are confusing that with people who show up to year book day with out their shirts!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > YOU had a troll pencil!
> ...


No gayness there. Tan, built, 18 and soooo good looking! Chicks dig it dude! And did I mention a chick took that picture... Not a guy.


----------

